# What do the books mean?



## david_mays (Aug 2, 2013)

Hey I'm new to the apprenticeship and I always hear guys talking about the books. I'm curious what all that means. I hear book 1 has 15 and book 2 has 10. What do these numbers mean? Thanks.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

...they are sign in books at the union hall when you get laid off from a job, typically book 1 is for local union guys to sign, and book 2 is for out of town guys (travelers) to sign. If someone says there is 45 on book 1, that means that 45 local men signed book 1


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Welcome to the site and to the Brotherhood.


----------



## Brother Noah (Jul 18, 2013)

rewire said:


> Take turns my ass. You have to sit on your butt and let your socialistic system make your living. Of course if you have no gag reflex a contractor can cherry pick you off the list. The best option to support your family when laid off is go find a new contractor to work for.


 What list were you cherry picked off of? Really what local are you out of? I only know of a few locals that allow what you refer to cherry picking. 103 can bid their own work I am also told 98 has a similar situation. Now during my own career I have roamed the USA at will in search of new jobs to learn and to meet our family members to form bonds of life with, and along the way I have earned more than enough to support my immediate family as well as most of my life donating time money and efforts to OUR IBEW sick and needy. By your post you must be nonunion because you a lack of accurate information of the inner workings and or desires of the IBEW membership. Please do not loose hope though the unions strive to help even nonunion members get better conditions and pay scale by standing together (if that's what you refer to as  socialism then I want it) against oppression. Have a wonderful day!:thumbup:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

david_mays said:


> Hey I'm new to the apprenticeship and I always hear guys talking about the books. I'm curious what all that means. I hear book 1 has 15 and book 2 has 10. What do these numbers mean? Thanks.


Jobs are filled by the contractor asking for manpower ( putting in a call ) from the union hall, which in turn asks the out of work members who are on the list if they want the job.

There are basically two lists - IBEW journeymen who are members of that local union ( book 1 ) and IBEW journeymen who are members of other local unions ( book 2 ).

So when that call gets to the hall, the referral agent will ask the local members ( book 1 ) first and if the call is unfilled, then they will ask the members of other locals ( book 2 ).


----------



## david_mays (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you for all the info. I'm at LU278 Corpus Christi, TX.


----------

